# Spyro



## purplekitten (May 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a new home for my 11 month old cat Spyro, she is very nervous and needs some tlc something i cant give her as i am at work all day  and when i come home she wont come in

I have had her since she was born with her brothers and sisters.

I'd be grateful if she would go to a new home with no children as i dont think she is a pick up and cuddle cat.

this is her 









please pm if you think you can offer her a good home

Margate area in kent


----------



## purplekitten (May 11, 2009)

not available, just found out she's pregnant


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> not available, just found out she's pregnant


Shes not that nervous to the males out there then? lol..

how many weeks?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

OOOOpppppphhhhhhhssssss ! She is a beautiful lady  x


----------



## purplekitten (May 11, 2009)

mypets said:


> Shes not that nervous to the the males out there then? lol..
> 
> how many weeks?


clearly not little hussy

lol

not sure but she's podgy very podgy,


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> clearly not little hussy
> 
> lol
> 
> not sure but she's podgy very podgy,


have you got a picture? can you feel the bubs in her?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

she is stunning i bet her babies are adoreable when they come


----------

